# Decided to track myself today...



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

Just from first stop to last stop... 44 packages I think 39 stops...


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

Followed the app all the way... wanted to see how the routing would work....


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

I keep track of my routes everyday with geotracker, I actually mark each stop as well as I keep track of route numbers so I have a general idea where I'm going when I roll into the warehouse








This was a 40 stop, 45pkg run, with app routing.... Our app built routes are usually pretty decent... Think this was about two hours from block start to last package dropped


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

just curious what app did you use to track, that looks pretty cool, does it feed into your cars computer?


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

yeah I mightve been able to save 10 minutes max if I routed it thru an app... I have Road Warrior for that... this one is called Geo Tracker

also not thru my car... just phone


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

When I said app routing I meant amzn app... I also use Geo Tracker, my view i pasted was through Carto as I export all data in gpx and import it into one map. I haven't used road warrior yet as our blocks are always 40+ pkgs and I don't feel like doing all that copying and pasting


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Young ST said:


> yeah I mightve been able to save 10 minutes max if I routed it thru an app... I have Road Warrior for that... this one is called Geo Tracker
> 
> also not thru my car... just phone


so how does it calculate your mpg? just curious


----------



## JapanFour (Mar 8, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> so how does it calculate your mpg? just curious


probably gets the average mpg from a database and just applies the math based on how fast it estimates your speeds through gps.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

the geo tracker summary screen didn't have mpg.....


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

my car does it on its own....... plus it's easy math... lol


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Pretty kewl to see the routes like that and I could see it being useful if you really wanted to be more efficient. 

We were discussing improvements to the app that we all wish to see in another thread. The ability to export the GPS/address data from the amazon app into a better routing app would be a nice feature. Again, the data is there. They just need an export feature in GPX format. 

Now that is wishful thinking on my part!


----------

